# Dan Hardy



## paulH (Jun 14, 2008)

Has a 4 fight deal with the UFC...

I predict big things for this kid...

will make his debut in December I believe... give it a year and I think he will be mixing it with the people looking for a title shot... will eventually move up to middleweight is my hunch 

hell of a good fighter though...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2008)

"The Outlaw" is a great fighter with a good future ahead of him, watched his last fight at CW in Nottingham a few weeks ago, awesome. Def one to watch for! also watch the hair lol!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=upJHpM50hqY&feature=related


----------



## paulH (Jun 14, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> "The Outlaw" is a great fighter with a good future ahead of him, watched his last fight at CW in Nottingham a few weeks ago, awesome. Def one to watch for! also watch the hair lol!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=upJHpM50hqY&feature=related


 
i wouldnt be surprised if paul "semtex" daily tried to follow him to the ufc as well... nottinghams fast being taken over by mma... now the roughouse lads have the bushido gym it seems all classes are trying to cash in on the mma (kickboxing being renamed mmakickboxing etc)

but dan is the one i think will have the big big future... easily marketable... great striker and always good to watch, young and english which is a huge market for the ufc as well


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2008)

paulH said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if paul "semtex" daily tried to follow him to the ufc as well... nottinghams fast being taken over by mma... now the roughouse lads have the bushido gym it seems all classes are trying to cash in on the mma (kickboxing being renamed mmakickboxing etc)
> 
> but dan is the one i think will have the big big future... easily marketable... great striker and always good to watch, young and english which is a huge market for the ufc as well


 
I saw Paul fight at the last CW show as well lol, out in the lobby with Dave Butlin! Pauls more difficult to market sadly. he may have missed the boat, but we'll see. 
Watch out for Gary "Smiler" Turner too, he's gone down to light heavyweight and is FAST! 
I'll be down in Nottingham for the next CW on 12th.


----------



## paulH (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll be in thailand on 12th...

fly back on 19th and one of my friends is fighting that night at king of the ring http://www.sportnottingham.co.uk/ ... not sure if i will make it or not...

IF my flight lands on time... AND my baggage comes straight out... AND i can blast home at about 100mph i might just just make it in time... but think i'll miss that as well...

still im sure i'll see you at a cw event at some point in nottingham...


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2008)

paulH said:


> I'll be in thailand on 12th...
> 
> fly back on 19th and one of my friends is fighting that night at king of the ring http://www.sportnottingham.co.uk/ ... not sure if i will make it or not...
> 
> ...


 

That sounds hectic! Have a good time though!
CW management is talking about moving to a bigger venue in Nottingham though the Harvey Haddon is fairly big.
I'm easy to find at events just ask around lol!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.danhardymma.com/

The Outlaw's website.


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2008)

about time!!!good news those i would like to see more englishmen in the UFC....personally i think Brad 'one punch' Pickett would do alright as a ufc lightweight.

always nice to see our boys doing well on an international level.....lol just no one mention James thompson to me


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2008)

Odin said:


> about time!!!good news those i would like to see more englishmen in the UFC....personally i think Brad 'one punch' Pickett would do alright as a ufc lightweight.
> 
> always nice to see our boys doing well on an international level.....lol just no one mention James thompson to me


 

We have an excellent fighter of our own, David Smyth, who has Brad Pickett in his sights, David has been injured this past year after a car crash but is back to fighting form. Keep an eye out for him.
:karate:


----------

